# Spam



## st0wandgrow (Oct 18, 2013)

This site is absolutely filled with spam shit anymore. Why does it take so long to remove it? 

Is there some way to restrict new members posts to prevent this??


----------



## lime73 (Oct 18, 2013)

spam...reported lol j/k 
well.... mods can only remove delete posts/spam from their particular sections. we don't have that much power?...lol
this should be changed so that all mods can remove them from any section!


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2013)

we did have a bit of a hit last night with spam. we try our best but we dont live on riu all day and night long , sometimes it hits during a time when we're sleeping or out , or at our job that pays money. most of our spam is hit by the spam filter. it just so happened for the first time in a long while movie ones slipped by our spam filter and went to town on the board.


----------



## curiousuk (Oct 21, 2013)

you first need to understand that spammers as annoying as them assholes are, are cleaver little duckers. they tend to stay hidden until all admin/mods are offline before they go crazy on forms. 

You also need to realise the admin/mods are not able to be online 24 hours a day. they do a dam good job when they get them reports coming in, because ive proberly driven sunni nuts with pms over spam when i cathc spammers in action.

So before you go an rip into the mods/admin please realise were all only human here.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 21, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> you first need to understand that spammers as annoying as them assholes are, are cleaver little duckers. they tend to stay hidden until all admin/mods are offline before they go crazy on forms.
> 
> You also need to realise the admin/mods are not able to be online 24 hours a day. they do a dam good job when they get them reports coming in, because ive proberly driven sunni nuts with pms over spam when i cathc spammers in action.
> 
> So before you go an rip into the mods/admin please realise were all only human here.


Well said! i'd rep yah if they hadn't cut me off ..lol ....i'll be back soon as i'm able

yes ...that's the most important part...report report report ...all spam ...and they will get dealt with asap
if no one reports them, then sometimes we won't notice them.


----------



## blacksun (Nov 11, 2013)

lime73 said:


> yes ...that's the most important part...report report report ...all spam ...and they will get dealt with asap
> if no one reports them, then sometimes we won't notice them.


LIES!

I've reported finshitty's spam thread, where he doesn't even post things related to the topic subject HE HIMSELF SET (THAT'S LITERALLY THE DEFINITION OF SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM), multiple times yet it's still there, getting spammed by finshitty...constantly.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Mar 22, 2014)

I would like to bring your attention to the sale at Ross this morning. It is going to be spectacular. Get there early to get the best deals.


----------

